# Electronic cigarettes, anyone?  The Ikarus v2



## Stryker (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 7, 2013)

reported as spam!


----------



## KmH (Sep 7, 2013)

How is it spam?

Looks like a product type photo to me.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 7, 2013)

I guess I am not an addict.. so I don't get it!


----------



## Stryker (Sep 7, 2013)

What's wrong with the photo?   Oh, man... Its a product shot.  I'm no addict too but its not SPAM.  Its a product shot, its a product shot, its a product shot....


----------



## sashbar (Sep 8, 2013)

I think there is nothing wrong with the shot,  it was the title that shows the exact make/model of the product what makes it look like a product placement. Why do we need to know that it is Ikarus v2?


----------



## Murray Bloom (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like an incredibly high tech drug delivery system, compared with others I've seen. Not a bad shot, although the dark line that runs its full length down the center looks a bit unnatural.  If you agree, try shooting through a white card.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> reported as spam!



From a poster who has been here since 2011, and with over 500 posts? Hilarious.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derrel said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > reported as spam!
> ...



A Drug delivery device... and the way it was presented... I assumed he was selling it. Hardly ridiculous!

Have you read about how these little POS's are becoming very common in even elementary schools ... for abuse? I don't think they should be presented on a public forum, personally. They are considered a new Gateway Drug since they can be modified to deliver "other" substances!

E-cigarettes: police looking into potential drug abuse in Palm Beach County

Discovery Health "10 Little-known Facts About E-cigarettes"

Study: Minors' e-cigarette usage doubles

Nicotine control: e-cigarettes, smoking and addiction | Kirsten Bell - Academia.edu

Clinical laboratory assessment of the abuse liability of an electronic cigarette - Vansickel - 2012 - Addiction - Wiley Online Library

Electronic Cigarettes | CRC Health Group

http://www.visionsteen.com/2013/02/e-cigarettes-harmless/

Electronic Cigarettes -- Let's Think Before We Inhale | Jeffrey B. Lane


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2013)

This is the "just for fun section", charlie. The post had been up less than 10 minutes before you *reflexively* jumped on it and reported it as spam. What was it that tipped you off? The OP's location in the Phillipines? Was it the OP's mere 29-month membership here on TPF? Or was it the OP's mere 500+ posts that made you think he was a spammer? Again, "Hilarious".

If it were SPAM, it would have a link to BUY the product, or an off-site directed LINK. It has none of those things. If the OP were a spammer, I think he'd not have been here for 29 months...

Oh, I suppose the OP could have layed dormant here, like a Soviet-era super-mole spy, on TPF for 29 months, and then suddenly sprung his spammer's trap (lol), which showed a photo of a product, with no links to a for-sale site, no hype, no sales pitch. NADA.

Your little Google-foo regurgitation is amusing. ANYTHING can be abused. You ought to know that. Again, "Hilarious".


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 8, 2013)

Kind of surprised to see that it gets a little rough around here at times.


----------



## Heitz (Sep 8, 2013)

Round 2...Fight!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Sep 8, 2013)

Warhorse said:


> Kind of surprised to see that it gets a little rough around here at times.



Oh, this one is child's play. It gets quite rough sometimes. I think it's a pecking order thing.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derrel said:


> This is the "just for fun section", charlie. The post had been up less than 10 minutes before you *reflexively* jumped on it and reported it as spam. What was it that tipped you off? The OP's location in the Phillipines? Was it the OP's mere 29-month membership here on TPF? Or was it the OP's mere 500+ posts that made you think he was a spammer? Again, "Hilarious".
> 
> If it were SPAM, it would have a link to BUY the product, or an off-site directed LINK. It has none of those things. If the OP were a spammer, I think he'd not have been here for 29 months...
> 
> ...



As usual, Derrel.. you know how meaningful your opinion is to me!   I bet you can guess, anyway!  :lmao:


----------



## Samerr9 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why is talking about smoking or showing a smoking related product considered illegal?

I really don't understand why is smoking so much of a big deal now a days, especially when compared to drugs! I see anti smoking campaigns more than anti drug. Also, my friend was in a weed bar in Amsterdam then he lit a cigarette the waiter came and said it is not allowed, only smoking weed is allowed and it is drugs!

Regarding the photo, I really like it and makes me like want to have it


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Samerr9 said:


> Why is talking about smoking or showing a smoking related product considered illegal?
> 
> I really don't understand why is smoking so much of a big deal now a days, especially when compared to drugs! I see anti smoking campaigns more than anti drug. Also, my friend was in a weed bar in Amsterdam then he lit a cigarette the waiter came and said it is not allowed, only smoking weed is allowed and it is drugs!
> 
> Regarding the photo, I really like it and makes me like want to have it



It not illegal, yet! Hopefully one of these days!  

Shooting up only hurts the junkie... smoking hurts everyone around that can even smell that crap! If someone wants to do drugs.. fine, as long as it doesn't hurt anyone else. Can't say that about smoking!

You must be a smoker! Yea.. make it look like a cool toy, and attract even younger kids... that is the idea, after all! Get them addicted young, and you will have addict consumers for life, right?


----------



## Samerr9 (Sep 8, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> It not illegal, yet! Hopefully one of these days!
> 
> Shooting up only hurts the junkie... smoking hurts everyone around that can even smell that crap! If someone wants to do drugs.. fine, as long as it doesn't hurt anyone else. Can't say that about smoking!
> 
> You must be a smoker! Yea.. make it look like a cool toy, and attract even younger kids... that is the idea, after all! Get them addicted young, and you will have addict consumers for life, right?



I have to admit I am a smoker, and I am not proud. I tried quitting several times and I will quit some time soon.. 

Excuse my ignorance, I agree a cigarette smoke might hurt others when inhaled.. but everything around us hurt also, cars, paint, glue, deodorant etc.. But compared to drugs, yes when taking it he only hurt himself, but he will loose his money and job because of that, then become a criminal.. steals money for drugs and food, then he becomes a real criminal.. 

I never heard that a smoker killed for the sake of a cigarette but you see tens of movies on how drug addicts become real murderers and criminals..

I am not asking people to smoke, I admit it is wrong.. but people are becoming so racist against smokers while taking it easy on more important stuff.. It is only an opinion and i don't mean to open a war with anti smokers..


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Samerr9 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > It not illegal, yet! Hopefully one of these days!
> ...



My main point was the even a six year old kid can legally buy these things... they are not yet regulated. And to get addicted at that young of an age... it leads to other things... like looking for a bigger "high". There are statistics that support that... no matter how much some want to deny it.

I am against drug abuse too.. it is, however.. illegal! Here at least. But these things are DRUG ABUSE also... and not illegal. Nicotine is a drug, just like heroin... and even more addictive.

As to the stuff that is already in the air.. that we have to breathe? Why add to it? Especially with something so noxious, and carcinogenic? Why do that to the people around you?


----------



## Samerr9 (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree.. those stuff should be regulated and never sold to kids! 

For me i dont smoke indoors, nor in the car.. but leave me alone when i smoke far outside


----------



## sashbar (Sep 8, 2013)

It is an incredibly hi-tech and overcomplicated  compared to what I have seen ..


----------



## bogeyguy (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like a nose hair trimmer to me????


----------



## bogeyguy (Sep 8, 2013)

Just the facts ma'am!

Joe Friday.


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 8, 2013)

You know... I've been smoking cigarettes since 1971, I was 9 years old when I started, smoking a pipe in since 1980 and took up cigars soon after that. I know it's bad for me, will shorten my life and all the other stuff that is constantly being force fed to us. The bottom line is I love the smell of burning tobacco, it's my favorite incense, I leave cigarettes burning in ashtrays in every room, smoke a cigar with my morning coffee and a pipe with my evening tea (or scotch). A friend of mines grandmother was diagnosed with cancer at the age of ninety, when the doctor told her she should stop smoking, she looked at the doctor and said "Kid I've been smoking since before your parents where born, I'm 90 years old and am going to die, why the hell would I give up something I enjoy now?

E cigs do not work for me, they do not taste the same, smell the same or have the same effect, it's basically very harsh vapor...I don't like it.


----------



## Stryker (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok.  Enough of that, guys.  All I wanted was to get your comments on the lighting, shadows, and highlights of the photo.  I was not advertising anything here.  Thanks all.


----------

